# LYON | Public Transport



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes it is not permitted but I don't really care of it. 

A trip in Lyon metro line C


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Metro line D


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

A little focus on Lyon suburban rail (a sort of S-Bahn system) :

the picture is a little too big and not complete http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/9996/reseautclterweb.jpg

Some lines (in west and south west) have 4 trains/hour in the rush and 2 trains/hour the rest of the day, the others have a 2 trains/hour in the rush and 1 train/hour the rest of the day.

This suburbain rail is not very frequented (less than 100 000 a day) but it grows by about 10 % a year.

Two lines in west are going to have new tram-train cars in 2011.


----------



## JustinB (Aug 12, 2008)

So looking forward to visiting France in September!

What are some good quick day trips from Paris to do some railfanning?


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Lyon is the typical Central European town (for me it's Central Europe). Fairly big but with an amazing network. Impressive!


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

The new interior of the line D train.


----------



## paF4uko (Jul 12, 2008)

Minato ku said:


> The new interior of the line D train.


I've already had the chance to ride the renovated train several times... It looks very plastic.  I prefer the old color scheme...


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

Are there any plans to extend the metro or tram systems to the airport?


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

This project is called LESLY, it is a extended of the T3 to the airport, as I know the trams will that serve the airport would be express in the current T3 line. I don't know much more about this project.

Shame, the Lyon's forumers are the most active in the french forum but in the international one they are too quiet.



paF4uko said:


> I've already had the chance to ride the renovated train several times... It looks very plastic.  I prefer the old color scheme...


I prefer the new one, a way more convienent and effecient in rush hours.
The lighting is also better.


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

Lesly's going to be ready in 2010.



Minato ku said:


> Shame, the Lyon's forumers are the most active in the french forum but in the international one they are too quiet.


You know that people in Lyon are very quiet in real life too. Maybe they think their city is not that interresting because it's not that big.


----------



## simcard (Feb 18, 2009)

i like the trains and the stations, nice, clean and modern


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

I know the topic is Lyon Métro, but it's a pity we don't speak about Lyon tram which is the longer tram network in France, with about 50 km of tracks. It carries about 200 000 passengers a day (80 000 for T1 and T2, more than 20 000 for T3 and T4).

It uses Alstom Citadis 302 with a special nose that reminds silkworms (Lyon is a big place for silk industry) though it looks more a dolphin to me.


----------



## paF4uko (Jul 12, 2008)

Minato ku said:


> This project is called LESLY, it is a extended of the T3 to the airport, as I know the trams will that serve the airport would be express in the current T3 line. I don't know much more about this project.
> 
> Shame, the Lyon's forumers are the most active in the french forum but in the international one they are too quiet.


Here's some info about LESLYS. The line will link the train station of Lyon Part-Dieu (on the side of Villette) to the international airport Lyon - Saint-Exupéry. It will have 4 stations:


```
STATION                               LINK TO OTHER LINES
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Gare Part-Dieu Villette    | B*, T1*, T3, T4**
Vaux-en-Velin La Soie      | A, T3
Meyzieu Zone Industrielle  | T3
Aéroport Saint-Exupéry     |
```
_* Gare Part-Dieu Vivier Merle_
_** planned_

Between Part-Dieu Villette and Meyzieu Zone Industrielle LESLYS shares tracks with T3, so the construction works have been already done. Currently they are extending the tracks to the airport. An interesting fact is that the whole line runs over the platform of the historic Eastern railway of Lyon which has been acquired by the department of Rhône from the SNCF in order to build T3 and LESLYS. LESLYS has been also taken into account when the airport train station was constructed, so they left some place for the tracks. On some stations of the section shared with T3 there are central tracks for LESLYS trains to bypass T3 trams.

Here you can see four tracks at Meyzieu Gare:









Three tracks bypass at Gare de Villeurbanne:









Some photos from the construction works near the airport, January-February 2009:

The place reserved for LESLYS:









The tram will run next to the TGV lines:


















The service is expected to begin in August 2010. :cheers:

The pictures are from lyon-en-lignes.org




Minato ku said:


> I prefer the new one, a way more convienent and effecient in rush hours.
> The lighting is also better.


The white makes it too bright to my eyes...


----------



## Trisuno (Dec 29, 2002)

Metro Line C video (Probably the steepest in the world:nuts


----------



## JustinB (Aug 12, 2008)

Is it possible to ride Lyon's Metro, Trams, Funiculars, and Trolleys in one day?

If not, what are the best stations to visit?

<----Visiting in September.


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

The best stations to visit are Valmy (métro D), Gerland and Debourg (métro B). But you must also visit Montplaisir-Lumière station because of the cinema museum just right out of it.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

With 2 million inhabitants in its metropolitan area, Lyon is the second largest city of France.
The city has a wide public transport system with metro, tramway, trolleybus, bus, funicular.

The network has four metro lines, four tramway lines (and a direct airport link called Rhonexpress) and two funicular lines.

A map of the major lines









The ridership in 2010.
Metro: 183.3 million
Bus and trolleybus: 138 million
Tramway: 57.5 million
Funicular: 3.5 million


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ Is this the new oficial map?


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

*Lyon metro*

Lyon metro was inaugurated in 1978, it is the third metro network opened in France after Paris (1900) and Marseille (1977).
With 33.2 km and 40 stations, it is the third largest (after Paris and Lille).
With 183 million passengers in 2010, it is the second busiest network.

Lyon metro has 4 lines, called A, B, C and D
Unlike all the other metro system in France, Lyon metro trains run on the left and have a wide loading gauge (2.9m).

Excluded Croix-Paquet station in the line C (one of the steepest metro station in the world), all the network is step free.















*Perrache - Vaulx-en-Velin La Soie*
The line A opened in 1978, it is 9.3 km long with 14 stations.
The line is rubber tired, manually operated with ATO.
The rolling stock is the MPL 75 (MP for rubert tired train, L for Lyon and 75 for the conception date).
























*Charpennes Charles Hernu - Gare d'Oullins* 
The line B opened in 1978, it is 6.2 km long with 9 stations.
The line B has the same features as the line A.
This line should be converted for driverless operation.
























*Hotel de Ville Louis Pradel - Cuire*
The line C is an old funicular refurbished and converted in metro. it is 2.5 km long for 5 stations
The line is a rack railway in its first kilometer (between Hotel de Ville and Croix Rousse).
The rolling stock is the MCL 80 (MC for rack railway metro, "Crémaillère" in french).
























*Gare de Vaise - Gare de Vénissieux*
The line D opened in 1991, with 12.6 km and 15 station, it is the longest and busiest line of the network.
The line D is rubber tired driverless operated and its rolling stock is the MPL 85.













Falubaz said:


> ^^ Is this the new oficial map?


Yes it is, if you want my opinion, I prefered the old design.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Some pictures of the metro network.

MPL 75
This rolling stock run since 1978, it was refurbished in the end of the 1990's and by now its interior are modified to better acommodate the crowd.
Trains have three cars 








Old interior configuration








New









MCL 80
This stock run since 1984, it was refurbished in the mid 2000's.
Trains have two cars.









MPL 85
This stock run since 1991, it was the first stock with a new reorganised interior.
It still has the original orange lively and will be refurbished in the 2010's.
Trains have only two cars.

















The former interior, not existing anymore


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

*Lyon tramway*

In the past Lyon used to have one of the largest network in Europe but as many cities, it was scrapped after the WW2.

The actual tramway network was inaugurated in 2001.
With 66.3 km and 107 station, it is one of the largest network in France.
The system has five lines and a direct express link to Saint Exupery international airport called Rhonexpress.
The rolling stock is the Citadis 302, expect for the Rhonexpress.
















*Debourg - IUT Feyssine*
The line T1 opened in 2001, it is 11.7 km long and has 27 stations
This is line is a modern tram serving dense area. It links Perrache to Part Dieu, the two main railway stations of Lyon.
94,000 passengers use this line in weekday















* Perrache - Saint-Priest Bel Air*
The line T2 opened in 2001, it is 14.9 km long and has 29 stations.
While the T1 doesn't left the inner city of Lyon, the T2 goes further in the periphery.
80,000 passengers use this line in weekday.
A new branch is under in construction linking to the main exhibition centers of Lyon (Eurexpo).















*Gare Part-Dieu Villette - Meyzieu ZI*
The line T3 opened in December 2006, it is 14.6 km long with 10 stations.
Unlike the other tram lines, the T3 is an old unused suburban railway line converted in tramway.
T3 has level crossing and run at a higher speed than the other lines.
27,000 passenger use it in weekday.















*Hôpital Feyzin Venissieux - La Doua-Gaston Berger/IUT-Feyssine (during rush hours)*
The line T4 opened in 2009, it is 16 km long and has 30 stations.
It shares the nothern part of its route with the T1.















*Grange Blanche - Parc du Chêne/Eurexpo (during convention)*
The line T5 opened in 2012, the line is 7km long with 11 stations
It is more branch of the T2 than a full line unlike the other, it shares most of its route with the T2.









*Gare Part-Dieu Villette - Aéroport Lyon Saint-Exupery* 
Rhonexpress is an express tramway line linking central Lyon (Gare Part Dieu) to Saint Exupery airport, it opened in 2010.
The line is 23 km and has 4 stations. It mostly use the infrastructure of the T3. 
Rhonespress has a different pricing than the rest of the network and it is not exploited by TCL.
The rolling stock is a Stadler Tango.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Some pictures of Lyon tramway.

Citadis 302


























Perrache where the T1 meet the T2


















Stadler Tango


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

*Lyon funiculars*

The west side of Lyon is hilly, so the city has two funicular lines, it used to have more lines in the past.
























*Vieux Lyon Cathédrale Saint-Jean - Saint-Just*
Saint-Just funicular opened in 1878, the line is 0.8 km long and has three stations.
In 1901 the line was converted in rack railway but in 1958 it was reverted in a funicular.
The line was modernised in the 1980's.
This line is used as a real mass transit line, linking the district of Saint Just to Vieux Lyon (old Lyon) district and the metro line D.















*Vieux Lyon Cathédrale Saint-Jean - Fourvière*
Fourvière funicular opened in 1900, the line is 0.4 km long and has two stations.
Unlike the other Saint Just line, this line is mostly used for tourist purpose.
It serves the famous Fourvière Basilica.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Some pictures of Lyon funiculars

Saint-Just funicular



























Fourvière funicular


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

*Lyon buses and trolleybus*

The bus network of Lyon is made of 150 lines and 4512 stops, serving 138 million passengers.
It is composed in several group of lines.
The three main group:
















It is the main bus lines, made of 26 lines numbered from C1 to C26.
















It is the secondary bus lines, numbered from 2 to 100.
















It is the shuttles lines, the small lines, with small bus.
There are 15 lines.

Lyon has 8 trolleybus lines, it is the largest network in France.







































































The C3 is the busiest bus line of Lyon with 50,000 passengers in weekday.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ do you have the map of all trolleybuslines, but without any other means of transportation?


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

^^ Unfortunalety no. 

Some pictures of trolleybus






















































Overhead wires.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ Do they serve mostly the northern part of the city?


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

They mostly serve the eastern side of the Rhône River.
The main hubs for the trolleybus are Hotel de Ville (C3, C14, C18, S6) Part Dieu (C1, C2, C3), Saxe Lafayette (C3, C4, C14), Saxe Gambetta (C4, C11, C14).

Rue de la Republique, Cours Lafayette and Avenue du Marechal de Saxe are the main streets with most trolleybuses.
Map of Central Lyon
Scroll >>>


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

While the transit network of Lyon is diverse, the bus rolling stock is not.
If we exclude the small buses and trolleybus, it is almost only Agora and Citelis.


----------



## NouOnGD (Jul 21, 2007)

Great ! Well done !


----------



## ode of bund (Dec 19, 2005)

When is the C13 going to be re-electrified to trolleybus?


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

^^ I don't know, in august 2010, they modified the whole network of bus and the C13 (formerly line 13) was extented from Part Dieu to Grange Blanche.
This extension don't have overhead wires for trolleybus.
EDIT : This will occur in one year, according a forumer from Lyon.

The line 13 in October 2010 in Cuire.









Trolleybus are a rare thing in France, we only have three cities with trolleybus.
Lyon (8 lines), Limoges (5 lines) and Saint Etienne (2 lines).
We can add Nancy with the TVR, a mix between a tramway and a trolleybus.

Rue de la Republique between Cordelier and Hotel de Ville (the rest of the street is predestrian only) is one of best place to spot buses in Lyon.
The street is reserved to bus.

















C3 during rush hours.








Inside a Irisbus Cristalis ETB18 of the line C3.









Overhead wires in Part-Dieu.
In this picture, we see the wires of the C1, C2, C3 and T1.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Gare de Vénissieux


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

Minato ku said:


> In the past Lyon used to have one of the largest network in Europe but as many cities, it was scrapped after the WW2.


Do you know how long is the end-to-end journey time on lines T2, T3, T4?


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

T2 : 47 mn 
T3 : 25 mn
T4 : 28 mn 
(approximatively)


----------



## Chavito (Jun 1, 2005)

^^^^^^

Thanks/ merci for the video.

Lyon has one of my favourites metro networks in the world! Hope to visit it back again soon.


----------



## Busfotodotnl (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for uploading my video! I just uploaded an other one, a cabview of Tramway line 3 from Gare Part Dieu to a industrial zone, with some Rhôneexpresstrams in the video:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Saxe-Gambetta


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

Minato, what day and what time was it ?


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

The former Brotteaux train station
It was the second main line railway station of Lyon, it closed in 1983 with the opening of Part-Dieu, 500m further north.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Opening of the new section, from the station _Jet d’eau Mendès France_ to the new station _La Doua Gaston Berger_. 









© Gérard Collomb








© Gérard Collomb








© Gérard Collomb








© Gérard Collomb








© Gérard Collomb








© Gérard Collomb








© Gérard Collomb









Photos by the Mayor of Lyon Facebook page.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

[dailymotion]x13x0vq_voyage-inaugural-du-tramway-t4_news[/dailymotion]


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

^^ I tested the new section of T4 and the shared section with the T1 (I took the full line), some passengers were quite confused.
The people from the south who don't have anymore to take two connections to reach Part-Dieu and people from the north who hesitate of which line they should take. :lol:

Lyon metro


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

Oullins gare, the 40th metro station in Lyon is going to open today.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Gare d'Oullins


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

I think that design of this station is very poor.

---------------------------

Video in French about the construction of this station:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

dimlys1994 said:


> I think that design of this station is very poor.


Why? I think that the station is pretty beautiful. 
A simple design with quality, There are marble in the walls and in the ground.

Lyon metro stations are not ostentatious like in Naples or Moscow.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Minato ku said:


> Why? I think that the station is pretty beautiful.
> A simple design with quality, There are marble in the walls and in the ground.
> 
> Lyon metro stations are not ostentatious like in Naples or Moscow.


Well, if that's the mix of beauty and cost, I'm only for. Thank you, Minato


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

You should have a look at the reflects of lights in each walls. It looks like there are thousands of lights.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

More pictures of Gare d'Oullins












































The nearby TER station


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Minato ku said:


>


How I love such public place! Contructors even saved part from TBM for memory for the next generations. Like Channel Tunnel TBM


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Gare Part-Dieu Villette 
Silver livery tram








Next to a T4 tram


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Updated map on urbanrail.net:


----------



## Gedimin (Jan 4, 2011)

Minato ku said:


> Gare Part-Dieu Villette
> Silver livery tram


does anyone know how much one of these would cost?
i just wonder)


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

^^ Not more than an usual 43 meters long Citadis 402, about €3 million.


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Minato ku said:


> Why? I think that the station is pretty beautiful.
> A simple design with quality, There are marble in the walls and in the ground.
> 
> Lyon metro stations are not ostentatious like in Naples or Moscow.


I completely agree. Lyon metro is one of my favorites in the word!


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

OT:



Minato ku said:


> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d107/Vincentthomas/Album 5/DSC68362a.jpg


Is this Oran or Fes? :nuts:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Vaulx-en-Velin - La Soie
This station opened in 2007


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Video from TCL on Youtube, again with Gare d'Oullins metro extension and first tram is now tested on new tram line 1 extension:


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)

Between Hôtel de Ville Louis Pradel and Cordeliers bus stops, a trolleybus Irisbus Cristalis ETB 18 of line C3 of Lyon's TCL network passes, going in the direction of Laurent Bonnevay.


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)

The Lyon trams with their new design have arrived!


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Update on line B extension - TBM arrived to the site of future Saint-Genis-Laval Hôpitaux Sud station:


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)

MPL85 metro crossing with an empty train, without passenger and without stopping, at Vieux Lyon station.


----------



## macaronlover (Sep 4, 2020)

Does anyone know what this sign says?


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

"Attention"
"Take care"


----------



## TER200 (Jan 27, 2019)

macaronlover said:


> View attachment 586650
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what this sign says?





Minato ku said:


> "Attention"
> "Take care"


So it's a laconic version of the famous "mind the gap between the train and the platform" ?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

The SYTRAL president revealed last month the transportation plan for the coming years. It includes :

3 new tram lines (T8, T9, T10) and 25km additional routes as well as a first cable car line for 2026
3 potential metro extensions and the creation of a fifth line (ME) as well as 2 more cable car lines later on. The priority project will be determined at the end of the year after a public consultation



















Enjeux et objectifs - Sytral


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Three extensions of the tram network have been approved this monday (you can see them on the map on the previous post) :

*T6* north extension, 5,5km of new route from Hopitaux Est to La Doua
*T9*, 10,5km of new route from La Soie to La Doua or Charpennes (to be decided)
*T10*, 7,4km of new route from Gerland to Gare de Vénissieux

Also, *line T7* was finally inaugurated this month. It takes over the existing infrastructure of line T3 between La Soie and Décines - OL Vallée.








Ligne 7 du tramway de Lyon — Wikipédia


This is the current state of the network :








Tramway de Lyon — Wikipédia


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

ZeusUpsistos said:


> Three extensions of the tram network have been approved this monday (you can see them on the map on the previous post) :
> 
> *T6* north extension, 5,5km of new route from Hopitaux Est to La Doua
> *T9*, 10,5km of new route from La Soie to La Doua or Charpennes (to be decided)
> ...


Et le T8?any news?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

No, nothing yet. It's only a small portion of new infrastructure to be created however, in an already well connected area, otherwise it retakes the existing line T1 route so it's not as relevant as the other extensions.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:









Lyon inaugurates T2 light rail extension


Lyon public transport authority Systral inaugurated a new three-station extension to its T2 light rail line between Perrache and Hôtel de Région-Montrochet.




www.railjournal.com


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Extension to Saint-Genis-Laval Hôpitaux Sud*

The tunnel excavation has been completed.
















© Joël Philippon / SYTRAL


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)

The new Lyon metro, passing through a line A station


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)

Another video of the new Lyon metro MPL 16, during its tests on line B.


----------



## Hourdel (Sep 5, 2021)

*Oullins Centre







*








Audrey Lanne on LinkedIn: La station prend forme, bientôt le début du second œuvre.


La station prend forme, bientôt le début du second œuvre.




www.linkedin.com













Digging and construction of the station in a video : 








Implenia on LinkedIn: Station Oullins Centre in progress


[#ImpleniaFrance] [Prolongement de la #ligneB du #Metro de #Lyon, #lotGC01] 🎥 Rétrospective des 3 années de travaux de la station Oullins Centre 🎥 SYTRAL -…




www.linkedin.com


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)

An Alstom Citadis Dualis tram-train stops at Francheville SNCF station, on the west line of Lyon


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)

Lyon's new MPL 16 automatic metro ran for the first time this morning, on line B.
It will run for the moment only on weekends, and in the long term it will replace the old trains with MPL 75.

From Charpennes to Oullins:





Crossing at Brotteaux station:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

That's a great news. 

Do the MPL16 information screens feature the same kind of informations that the MP14 of Paris ?


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)

There is less information, but they are just as useful. Here is another video made from the inside where we see the screens


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)

Crossing of two MPL16 automatic trains on line B of the Lyon metro, at Gare Part-Dieu Vivier Merle (railway station). These shuttles was put into service for passengers for the first time on Sunday, May 29, 2022. Line B of the TCL network will be fully automated in the coming weeks, which will mark the departure of the historic trains MPL75 with drivers.


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)

Closing of the doors of the new MPL16, on line B of the Lyon metro at Saxe-Gambetta station, towards Gare d'Oullins.


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)

Last hours for the MPL75s on line B. From Saturday, the automatic MPL16s will take over...


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)

The new MPL16 trains now run continuously on line B of the Lyon metro, which has been automated since yesterday June 25th, 2022.
Here you can see a crossing of these trains at the Place Guichard station.


----------



## Transports Sonores (6 mo ago)

For those who enjoyed the sound announcements in the older B line MPL75s, here is a compilation video:


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)

Compilation of videos made at the different stations of line B of the Lyon metro, with the new MPL16 automatic trains.


----------



## Hourdel (Sep 5, 2021)

*Oullins Centre







*


Cladding of the walls.























BSRV Groupe on LinkedIn: #lyon #bardage #krion #secondoeuvre #bsr


[𝗔𝗖𝗧𝗨 𝗖𝗛𝗔𝗡𝗧𝗜𝗘𝗥 🚧] Pose des premières plaques de revêtement KRION® dans le salle des billets (3 500m² au total, salle et quais) pour la future…




www.linkedin.com


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)

Due to a computer breakdown, line D of the Lyon metro was interrupted between the Gare de Vaise and Gorge de Loup stations. As a result, the line only ran between Gorge de Loup and Gare de Vénissieux. The MPL 85 trains were terminating at Gorge de Loup station, arriving in the wrong direction.


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)

Arrival of an Alstom Citadis 402 train on the T7 line of Lyon's TCL network, at the Vaulx-en-Velin La Soie terminus. The train is coming from Décines OL Vallée.


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)

Crossing of MPL85 trains on line D of the Lyon metro, at Monplaisir Lumière station. The video was taken from the platform in the direction of Gare de Vénissieux. Line D is automatic since its opening in 1991, and has no platform screen doors.


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)

At Croix-Paquet station, two MCL80 trains pass each other on line C of the Lyon metro. This line has the unique feature in France of being a rack-and-pinion metro, due to the steep slopes of the Croix-Rousse that it climbs. The C line was previously a funicular.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Is it true that most future projects for Lyon Metro are cancelled?


----------



## nim=nim (Nov 19, 2020)

@LtBk there was talk of one new line but the proponents did not demonstrate financing ability nor need. The new sectors were not populated enough (even in long-term projections), the only part that may have used it fully is city center but pretty much any project can claim to own the center in a radial transportation plan. The city finally decided to invest in several new tram lines instead (with tunnel sections), a lot more city coverage for a lot less money, and possibility to adjust branches later if needed.

Anyway the hardware of most metro lines is approaching end of life, replacing it and adding automation is going to soak up budgets in the next years. The C line is going to be a hard point since it’s very peculiar, people are wondering if it would not be cheaper to dig a new tunnel than try to regenerate it as-is. Line B regeneration is proving difficult and it’s technicaly simpler.

It’s the same thing for bus lines BTW, legacy hardware is being replaced at a fast pace, the city just passed a mega-contract with Hess for 250 new state of the art IMC trolleybuses (only half in option).


----------



## Pierre50 (Jun 4, 2013)

LtBk said:


> Is it true that most future projects for Lyon Metro are cancelled?


Unfortunately YES, because short term views are privaling. It's a pitty to see that western Lyon is going to be served via "tram express" with tunnels (because of geography .... and no one know at this instant if a pure Citadis tram will be capable of "climbing" very strong hills ....), which will quickly prove sucessfull hence being satrurated very quickly after implementation, hence necessitating extra investments for coping with trafic, etc..... Taking risks is not a force in France. We are always waiting for traffic to build public transport infrastrucures instead of anticipating public transport infrastructures construction befotre trafic which always give a very positive response.


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

The C line seems to be very, very slowly. Is it so steep on the entire length of the line, or there are some flat fragments?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Only the rack rail section between Hôtel de Ville and Croix-Rousse. Beyond, the line is rather conventional.


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

Pierre50 said:


> .... and no one know at this instant if a pure Citadis tram will be capable of "climbing" very strong hills ....), which will quickly prove successfull hence being saturated very quickly after implementation, hence necessitating extra investments for coping with traffic, etc..... Taking risks is not a force in France. We are always waiting for traffic to build public transport infrastructures instead of anticipating public transport infrastructures construction befotre trafic which always give a very positive response.


 
All connoisseurs know that suitably motorized Citadis trams can very well climb 7% ramps as planned, especially when these ramps will be in tunnel, totally sheltered from the weather.
Saturation is not to be feared if the stations are large enough to accommodate trains for 400 to 500 travelers


----------



## TER200 (Jan 27, 2019)

nanar said:


> Saturation is not to be feared if the stations are large enough to accommodate trains for 400 to 500 travelers


I'm curious how this could be done in Perrache.


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

Tram express could pass on the bus station level in Perrache Intermodal Center, accessing on new ramps at west and east ends :








Presqu'Ile réaménagée Tram & Bus - Google My Maps


Presqu'Ile réaménagée Tram & Bus




www.google.com





Create a 65 meters long station on the existant tracks is also possible, demolishing (_as officially planned_) some pilars which support the taxi station


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)

At Valmy station, two automatic MPL 85 trains on line D of the Lyon metro (Gare de Vaise / Gare de Vénissieux) cross paths. Valmy has the particularity of being a central platform station, just like Bellecour or Grange Blanche on this same line.


----------

